# My new great-grandson ...



## Gr3iz

Born 9/22/22, 6 lbs. 15 oz. -- Less than 30 hours after birth. (I can only assume the requisite number of fingers and toes are present, that's usually something women count. I don't even know if he has hands or feet!) ;-)


----------



## lochlomonder

Many congratulations to you and your family! What a bonnie wee lad 🙂


----------



## 2twenty2

Congratulations!


----------



## xrobwx71

What a beautiful child, Congrats to you and your Family!


----------



## Cookiegal

Congratulations Mark. What a cutie pie and that head of hair!


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks all!


----------



## cwwozniak

Congratulations, great-grandpa


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks Chuck! I'm Opa to my grandkids, I guess I'll keep the same handle for him ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

too cute congrats 🙂


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank you Dotty.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet

🥰❤


----------



## Macboatmaster

Mark
*Many congratulations* 
*Great* grandson - fantastic.
I do not think I will be lucky enough to ever be a Great Grandfather.
at least not unless I see a grand old age myself


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks, Malcolm! I never thought I'd get here, either. Though, I'd like to think I'm not quite at such a grand old age myself ... ;-)


----------



## Macboatmaster

Cheers
unless my grandson becomes a father VERY EARLY in life - I will have to exceed the generally expected life span
As I said
MANY congratulations.


----------



## managed

Congratulations Mark. He's a bonny lad.


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks, Allan!


----------



## HOBOcs

Congrats Mark (GGF)
Cheers with a Zero


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks, Jim! 'Preciate it!


----------



## ymfoster

Congratulations Mark, 

He's adorable, & as Karen said 'a great head of hair'


----------



## Gr3iz

Thanks, Yvonne!


----------



## valis

Congrats man! Only the best parents get promoted, and you've been doubly promoted!


----------



## Gr3iz

Thank, Tim! 'Preciate it!


----------

